# Picked up my TTS this weekend



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

2016 TTS
Daytona Grey with Express Red interior
Tech Package
B&O Stereo 
20" wheels

Great handling with plenty of power and all the tech goodies work nicely.

Sent it off for window tinting and a Clear Bra today.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

excellent choice. exactly what i ordered. its been a great car.



neilm said:


> 2016 TTS
> Daytona Grey with Express Red interior
> Tech Package
> B&O Stereo
> ...


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice purchase. Love the selection and the 20" wheels are a must for the TTS. Looks so good. Congrats.


----------



## rodnay (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice. Thinking about ordering one myself this week. 

What is the ride comfort like on the magnetic shocks? Is it harsh in dynamic mode with 20" wheels? Thinking would probably go on 18" wheels for winter driving.


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*Ride comfort is excellent*

They don't feel like I am rolling on dubs


----------

